# Bank of Ireland debit card



## Marion (14 Feb 2012)

I note that at €5 charge has been debited from my current a/c for a debit card today. Happy Valentine's to you too BOI. 

But I don't have a debit card. Just my laser. It expires end of Feb.

Perhaps they are sending them out?

Has anybody received one?

Marion


----------



## Janet (14 Feb 2012)

My fiver was taken from my BoI account a couple of weeks ago and the narrative just says: GOVT DUTY ATM/POS
A laser card is a debit card though so even if the narrative on your account says something other than the above, that seems in order to me.  Or did you already pay in January and now have a second charge?

The thread about the change to visa direct  has an update from someone today that the visa direct cards are going to be rolled out on a phased basis between March and August 2012.


----------



## PolkaDot (14 Feb 2012)

See here
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=161891


----------



## Marion (14 Feb 2012)

> Or did you already pay in January and now have a second charge?



Hi Janet

I already paid €5 on January 25 - ATM/POS. 

So this is a second charge today.

Marion


----------



## Janet (14 Feb 2012)

Oooh, in that case I'd be on to them quick smart demanding a refund.  Even if they had given you a new visa direct card, that should invalidate the laser (I think) and you can't be charged stamp duty twice in a year.  Don't see a charge on my account today but will keep a good eye on it now in case the same happens.

Edited to add that this post from yet another thread on BoI laser to visa direct  seems to imply that it might be just an ordinary transaction.  Did you buy anything for €5 recently?



DoctorEvil said:


> I noticed on my online 365 today that a transction I made yesterday on my Laser is showing as "23JAN DEBIT CARD". Normally shows as Laser until merchant details are updated.


----------



## silvermints (21 Feb 2012)

Hope its ok to hijack this thread didn't think it merited opening a new one. I've had an ordinary Bank of Ireland for ages thing is I just lost it and have applied for a new one. Will i get an ordinary card again or do I have to go with one of the new debit ones.


----------



## Boyd (21 Feb 2012)

I lost my laser card two weeks ago and got a replacement laser from BOI, there was no mention of debit card. I'd assume it'll be the same for you


----------



## silvermints (21 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the reply thing is mine wasn't even laser just ordinary ATM dont suppose I'll get one of those again


----------



## amtc (21 Feb 2012)

got my replacement laser boi card yesterday to mar 2014


----------

